# Winged Poodle: Could It Be Done?



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Please do it just so I can see it! Then I think dye the body a different color and leave the wings white.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm thinking you'd cut out the outline and keep it scissored so the bottom most part is at most an inch long, maybe less so it looks like it sort of blends.. need an excellent coat, a very thick, wooly texture... hmmmmm! I'm still waiting on my poodle puppy, she's hopefully in the developing stage now! I'm just crossing my fingers she's part of the litter I'm on a waitlist for!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

You're gonna probably also need hairspray for something like that if you want to hair to stand up from the topline like in the photo you posted. Have you seen the creative groom where they did a lovely hummingbird on the dog's back end and the wing of that was sticking up. Also the flowers that have been done where the petals stick up. It's all done with a liberal amount of hair spray/gel and similar holding products to keep the shape. Not that some of it doesn't stand on it's own but alot of the effect if product. Now you certainly COULD scissors wings onto the side of the dog where they didn't stick up without needing anything additional (if you had a decent coat). Just like any other shape. But to have the hair stand out it won't stand for long on it's own.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

You're quite right, my original idea didn't have the starched-up wing over the topline, just a simple wing shape on the body... maybe outline in Hot Hot Pink, allow it to set 10 mins, and then fill in with the same pink, so hopefully you get a nice deep outline that isn't too obnoxious... I want a poodle now! I'm doing my best to be patient and try not to get my hopes up about the litter-to-be but... jeez, sooo many ideas!

Maybe green wings!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I think all this is the fault of one member's ponydoodle site... grin, why stop at ponydoodle when you can have MYTHICAL CREATURE-Doodle!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

*Too obnoxious?*

Okay, remembered I had a side shot of my avatar. This might be pretty obnoxious, it's pretty overly cutesy, but I'd love to offer this around valentine's day... year round by request... call it a "Cupid". That is a blurry heart on her bum, I've gotten better at them since then. Maybe a 3d heart with the wings? Ach, it is awfully pink isn't it?

Does this make you cringe and/or gag? It's a bit much but seems simple enough, design-wise, for everyday grooming, as a bit of an alternative to all of those boring 5-7 all overs we get in the summer......


----------



## K-ris (Jan 11, 2011)

Haha, I love it for V-day! My poor Spoo is going to be so abused with all the horrible haircut ideas my best friend and I want to give him (our favorite is a Mr T type flat top, with steps and a mustache):eyebrows:


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Haha! Do the kid n play hair! Google it... talk about a topknot!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I like the outline idea. I doubt I could do wings. I'm not super talented with shapes into coats really. I just did Jazz's clip and you can tell round isn't my special gift when it comes to clipping shapes. 

I think so long as you were dying you may as well do detail work in darker colors or with longer process time on the same color. So you would be able to see the outline of each feather. Then you should sicssor a little around those darker lines to make it really pop. I don't know that I would use the same color to do that with though unless you were going to do two sessions VS just the one. I don't think it would be defined enough with just 10 extra minutes of process. Oh and why worry about being obnoxious, I say if you're gonna do it REALLY do it  Haha.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh and don't forget about Artist chalks, they may be a better way to draw in the details than actual dye. My good friend just did a giant red heart with a black arrow through the middle on the side of her poodle for V-day. All with chalk. It came out super awesome even though he seems to have a fairly decent amount of hair on him right now.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

You know, I've never played with chalks before, but from what I've read, you can get them wet and actually draw with them, right? I'd love to play with them. You're probably right about the processing time being longer than just an additional ten minutes... detail work with something I could draw on and guarantee the color sounds much more successful.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes you can get them wet and draw, it's a little more complex than that but that's the basic idea. It's a tad harder to draw in hair. My friend who uses chalks all the time says it is better to also wet the hair you are working on. The artist chalk is also SUPER cheap and BRIGHT. Check out the thread in the photo section where I posted Jazz's new haircut and color. Her ears have some serious neon highlights and it's done with chalk. Chalk doesn't rub off either unlike what happens sometimes with blowpens. It will stand up to some light washing. Jazz had purple chalked highlights for over a month through weekly bathing. That only applies to you using it wet though. Sidewalk chalk isn't a good as artists chalk but it's easier to use in a way b/c it's generally much larger and easier to handle. The artist chalk is CHEAP, 5-7ish bucks for the small pack at a craft or art store. I think I have 12 colors I paid around 5 dollars for and they are BRIGHT. WAY brighter than sidewalk chalk ever thought of being and the color lasts longer. You wouldn't even know it's chalk and not dye to be honest.


----------



## Ann Mc Keon (Feb 9, 2011)

*wings and things*

Your should look at creative grooming, here are photos of some of the best, look at Home or starwoodcentre.com brilliant work, yes you can put wings on your poodle, its fun


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG...that white in the top row would be perfect for a Poodle that was in a wedding! Love it!!!!


----------



## Ann Mc Keon (Feb 9, 2011)

*wings*

of course you can do wings


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I stalk the starwood center site religiously. I personally prefer japanese/thai creative grooming to ameerican. I really love their style, while I think some of the American stuff is just a tad gaudy. I forgot about that peacock, I'm not a fan of the whole dog, but that wing is pretty close to my idea. I confess, I adore all of the poodles dressed as other animals. The clydedales pulling a cart that attended one grooming competition are some of my favorites, and that buffalo is the second one I've seen but this version is pretty mindblowing!

I think the reason I love the starwood center dogs is because one gallery is nothing but "every day" looks, and I love the idea of having creative dailywear for client dogs!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

i have a sugestion, when trying to do a shape i trimmed the area first then colored and ended up having some bleeding which messed up the look, maybe apply with stensil to get edge and fill in and clip surrounding hair out of way? then shape in your wing??? rinsing would be tough, better airbrush it. hhhmmmmmm


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

here's a winged poodle that looks a lot like your idea!
http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/7661-fuchsia-poodle.html

Scroll down to see the pics, the ones in the first post didn't work.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ItzaClip said:


> i have a sugestion, when trying to do a shape i trimmed the area first then colored and ended up having some bleeding which messed up the look, maybe apply with stensil to get edge and fill in and clip surrounding hair out of way? then shape in your wing??? rinsing would be tough, better airbrush it. hhhmmmmmm


Do you use a barrier creme when you color? I've had good luck doing that. Heavy conditioner works as does hair cholesterol (that worked the best for me) Also holding my hand directly under the colored shape and rinsing helps keep dye off hair that is to remain uncolored. The first time I colored I got tons of bleeding. The above was the advice I got from more experienced creative groomers and it's worked well. Also scissoring in your shape, as in around the outline, will help give a nice crisp outline. 

I've not had especially good luck getting nice stencils on longer hair, which bums me out lol. 

WHAT are you using to airbrush... have you airbrushed? I reeeaaallllyyy want to try it but I'm not sure what works for color and every time I ask other creative groomers it seems to be some big secrete. Funny actually I notice that is true for a lot of questions about creative products in general, seems like some people don't like fessing up to what they've used  I see that all the time where somebody posts a photo of a groom they did and usually somebody else will eventually ask what was used and the other groomer just never answers  I REALLY want to know about airbrushing though. I hate using blow pens now, to much effort.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

FD im both thrilled and super jealous someone else did it first. Esp because she's in florida and colored dogs are illegal there!
.


Wonderpup: im totally with you on the secrets of the airbrushing. Itzaclip explained the method over email to me, and was very patient with my nooby questions. With her permission i'll gladly forward our entire conversation, complete with some of her gorgeous photos!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

WonderPup said:


> Do you use a barrier creme when you color?
> 
> WHAT are you using to airbrush... have you airbrushed?


pics didnt work will do it again....

yes i have used conditioner as a barrier.espesually around a tail, butthat was back wheni used to put on after shampoo and sit with dog while soaked, now i wash(degrease tail) cond all but tail, dry and apply dye to tail, wrap in syran and vet wrap with cotton ball unrolled around base. it soaks for an hour while i do finish. then sit dog on edge tub, rinse tail and condition. pic 1 & 2 the bleeding was from leaking out the wrappings, not from the rinsing, it was the lower half of legs i shouldnt have trimmed first. see my lines? the bumble bee is soaked yellow in petedge, and i shave the black areas shorter and airbrushed them black petedge(it doesnt have to be diluted, its like water)i just use a small airbrush from craft store, uses small bottle air. 
i use pet edge and manic panic. i mostly free hand, and use stensils on shorter coats. most of my colors are soaked. the two bichons are airbrushed, just put towel with hole in it on body, pull tail through, spray bottom of tail. dry with stand dryer. poodle and schnauzer wears pawz boots to soak feet. i actually do his finish mostly and then rinse feet and dry and finish feet. i often will clip out feet before dyeing. the poodle is 13 and ears and tail and feet were supposed to be black but she's old and fussy so i only soaked her black areas 15 min, she sits in our laps wrapped in syran and towels and a heat lamp cause she had full body color, it was her last time, she's getting fussy as you can tell by her groom. ask any questions you like, i am not really great i just try things, i really like the white spoo with the carvings, i gotta try that!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

i'm having issues uploading 10 pics... funky puppy you can share what i've emailed you, i will try again later i'm grooming right now.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

FunkyPuppy said:


> FD im both thrilled and super jealous someone else did it first. Esp because she's in florida and colored dogs are illegal there!
> .
> 
> 
> Wonderpup: im totally with you on the secrets of the airbrushing. Itzaclip explained the method over email to me, and was very patient with my nooby questions. With her permission i'll gladly forward our entire conversation, complete with some of her gorgeous photos!


yes you have my permission, though i will tell you i sometimes get so fixed with the coloring my grooming suffers cause i'm behind! so please ignore the trims.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Luke flies through the air a lot, and have loved the idea of wings on him, But, I would only want them temporarily, so I put wings on him in my photos.

Fly boy by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

FunkyPuppy said:


> . Esp because she's in florida and colored dogs are illegal there!


That is maybe going to change as early as March!  I hear they are working on it and I wrote a letter to my represenative to add my voice as well. I hope it changes soon!! As a side note it's soooooo rare for anyone to get fined for colored dogs and most animal control agencies aren't even aware that it is illegal. It happened recently of course but before then.... gosh.... I can't even remember. lol. I still color my girls, took Jazz out in public today with green ears lol!


----------



## Phyrra (Jun 11, 2010)

FunkyPuppy said:


> FD im both thrilled and super jealous someone else did it first. Esp because she's in florida and colored dogs are illegal there!
> 
> !


Yes, but since they recently fined a girl for coloring her standard poodle's poms and it was on the news, I've not dyed my dog again until that stupid law is changed.

FloriDUH | Sun Sentinel Blogs | Woman fined $225 for dyeing pooch's paws pink

It's too bad, because I think it's really cute


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Phyrra said:


> Yes, but since they recently fined a girl for coloring her standard poodle's poms and it was on the news, I've not dyed my dog again until that stupid law is changed.
> 
> FloriDUH | Sun Sentinel Blogs | Woman fined $225 for dyeing pooch's paws pink
> 
> It's too bad, because I think it's really cute


I saw that, how dumb! That's nothing compared to what some people do  I am REALLY hoping they are able to change the law this year.


----------



## Phyrra (Jun 11, 2010)

WonderPup said:


> I saw that, how dumb! That's nothing compared to what some people do  I am REALLY hoping they are able to change the law this year.


Me too!
I've talked with a few groomers about it and they thought it was ridiculous as well.


----------

